# Springbank Airshow 2017



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

As mentioned in the Duxford Legends 2017 thread, I spent a day at a local airshow that occurs every two years at the Springbank Airport just to the west of Calgary. The main purpose for attending the show was to help man a display and fund-raising booth for our Mosquito and Hurricane restoration projects but I was able to take a break and snap a few pics of the more interesting parts of the show (to me anyway).

The show occurred parallel to a north/south runway so viewing was due west. The weather was sunny and hot with smoke haze in the air from the forest fires in BC so the backdrops for pictures was less than optimal. Here are a few shots of some of the parked aircraft to start with:

























More to come....


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice shots. Where are the Harvards?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2017)

Good shots Andy, looking forward to more.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2017)

at6 said:


> Nice shots. Where are the Harvards?








Yep, they were there. Unfortunately I didn't get shots of their solo act as I was busy manning our display tent which was quite a way back from the flight line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2017)

Great shots there Andy!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2017)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Smore...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2017)

More great stuff Andy!!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2017)

Good stuff Andy, and what a difference better lighting conditions make - compared to to the haze and back-lit clouds of DX.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Terry I also shot the flying shots at a higher speed so that helped as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2017)

Great series of pics Andy....


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 7, 2017)

Great shots Andy


----------



## rochie (Aug 7, 2017)

Great job so far Andy


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2017)

Lovely shots Andy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2017)

Good stuff Andy. Who owns the Corsair and the Mustang?

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. Jeff both are from the Erickson Collection in Oregon.

Here is the final set. Thanks for your interest everyone.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

good shots Andy, thanks.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2017)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2017)

Excellent shots Andy!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 9, 2017)

Very nice shots


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks gents.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2017)

Great shots there Andy!!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2017)

Great set of photos Andy. Thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. Our booth for the CMS was set up on an abandoned runway that was perpendicular to the flight line. Made for some favourable angles for the Hornet and Snowboards for the passes where they sneak up behind the audience.


----------

